# pack training?



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

any ideas on training a goat to pack? she's only a few months old,and i wont be packing her till she's a year...but i'd like an early start. thanks!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

My best suggestion would be to get her used to being handled and used to the harnesses and such. At such a young age, just get her used to following you outside the pen and behaving herself. Maybe drape a blanket over her back sometimes so she can get used to something being there


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

alright,thanks!!!!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

ditto davyhollow + you need to wait longer than a year before you really put much weight at all on her. 
These links might help. viewtopic.php?f=49&t=19466
viewtopic.php?f=39&t=20082&p=241423&hilit=training+leash#p241423
They outline my opinion on what your basic foundation training should be.... regardless of what the goat is going to end up doing.

Hope that helps,
Miranda


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

that hepls alot... thanks guys...gals....!!!!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

http://northwestpackgoats.com/index.php ... 1hpsnv0s53


----------

